# Space Needle & Statue of Liberty



## PNWSGM (Aug 2, 2012)

While hanging out at Alki Beach today in Seattle I noticed this, which I never knew was there before. What do you guys think?




Liberty Needle by M.Larsonphotography, on Flickr


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Aug 2, 2012)

I quite like it. But I think that you should have  gotten that little bit closer. You want to trick people to thinking that it is the real statue, so make it look massive!!


----------



## PNWSGM (Aug 2, 2012)

I know, I should have. However this was shot from the street and I had to crop it down a little bit. I know exactly where it is now so next time for sure!


----------

